# £2000 which 29er bike



## User19783 (3 Sep 2012)

Hi all. 
I've been lookin At the whyte 29c, but is there any other options out there?

I don't need full Sus, I generally ride trails and long distance routes, but nothing hard core, 

Lookin forward to your reply.


----------



## Steve H (3 Sep 2012)

I quite like the Giant Anthem. Here's the Bike Radar review

Giant Anthem

It's a bit more than £2000 as a list price, but you may be able to pick up for less. There are lower spec'ed models from Giant if £2000 is your hard limit. I also like the Trek Superfly range.


----------



## User19783 (3 Sep 2012)

Nice bikes, 
but I am lookin for a hard tail.


----------



## Steve H (3 Sep 2012)

Sorry should have read more carefully!

I've not ridden it, but this Scot gets a good write up.

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/review-scott-scale-29-pro-11-42115


----------



## VamP (4 Sep 2012)

I was having this thought earlier in the year, and I was deciding between the Whyte and the Scott carbon 29ers. Ended up building a 26er from various bits and bobs instead, as injury sidelined my competitive ambitions, but I don't think you'll go wrong with either of those. Kinesis now have a 29er Xc focused frame as well, if you're happy to build yourself.


----------



## 007fair (4 Sep 2012)

+1 Trek Superfly. My friend has one and I want it


----------



## User19783 (4 Sep 2012)

Done the deal with Evans cycles,
Got myself a Scott, coming via the postman , can't wait,
Thanks for great advice, I liked the Whyte, but the Scott, seemed a better deal.


----------



## Ferris Bueller (14 Sep 2012)

Whytes are awesome but there is also a Forme coming out (well, hearsay from my local shop but he normally knows his stuff and the owner is buying one apparently). Might be worth a look.


----------



## Ferris Bueller (14 Sep 2012)

Whoops, sorry, I just noticed I was a little late on that one!


----------



## al-fresco (15 Sep 2012)

The Salsa El Mariachi is getting great reviews as an all-day cross country bike. Prices from £1,200 upwards.


----------



## VamP (15 Sep 2012)

@OP

If you haven't pulled the trigger already, this looks like a lot of bike for the money!


----------

